

Designer Decimals - an arithmetical curiosity - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.maa.org/mathland/mathtrek_11_06_06.html

======
huhtenberg
This is closely related to 1/89 expansion as discussed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=653214>

------
rwolf
The name "Designer Decimal" gave me a fun idea for a quick frolic with perl's
Math::BigFloat.

Take my username, rwolf, for example. Using a leading 1., ASCII characters
padded to 3 digits, and a terminating character of 004 (EOT), it could be
written as the fraction 1.114119111108102004.

The fun part is finding a fraction approximate of this number, or a "Designer
Fraction". Some silly perl coding (<http://pastebin.com/m1d0dcd39>) later, I
find 663486451 / 595525599 = 1.114119111108102004...

Now how to fit this fraction onto my business cards...

------
mcantor
This gives me some interesting ideas for ASCII-oriented obfuscated code...

